# Campsites near Bilbao and Santiago di Compostela wanted



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We're hoping to go down the west coast of France and along the north of Spain after Easter.

Please can anyone recommend campsites in Bilbao and Santiago di Compostela ? We'd like to be able to walk or use nearby public transport to the centre so we don't have to move the van.

Any recommendations for things we must see on the Spanish part of the route gratefully received too.

G


----------



## 100339 (Aug 3, 2006)

For Santiago de Compostela you can try with "As Cancelas" Campsite, (bus nearby) and "Sopelana" for Bilbao(Train 0,5 km). I hope it help you. And excuse my English


----------



## ruthiebabe (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Grizzly

I'm envious as we had to abort a trip there in 04 due to arriving at Plymouth to find the main boiler of the ship had blown up. We haven't managed to try again but I do remember that as it was paek season we had 2 sites booked, they sounded great and were worth booking,the rest we were going to wing it. You won't need to book but the sites (if of any interest) were Camping La Viorna at Potes and Camping la Paz at Vidiago-Llanes. They should come up if you google. have alovely trip. There's a report by Don Madge somewhere on here too.

Ruth


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Gosh ! That was quick.

Elviria; welcome to MHF and congratulations on your very good English. The two campsites you have recommended look exactly what we were hoping for. Thank you very much. I think your knowledge of Spain is going to be called upon many times on this site !

Ruth: I'll write an account when we get back. What a dreadful thing to happen. Did you have to abort the whole trip or did you get a later sailing ? I'd forgotten that the intrepid Madge's had gone that way and will look out their account. The sites look very good. We tend to wing it too but when you aren't quite sure what you're going into it's reassuring to know there are good sites available.

G


----------

